# Dave Bagne Shaw Done.



## dave the wave (Oct 16, 2016)

here's the newest Shaw that he did.http://www.ebay.com/itm/1913-Other-Makes-/282221564171?forcerrptr=true&hash=item41b5b7510b:g:HVkAAOSwYIxYArNd&item=28222

View attachment 371410


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 16, 2016)

new one


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 16, 2016)

*LOVE IT!*


----------



## catfish (Oct 17, 2016)

Dave always has great stuff.


----------



## MotoMagz (Oct 21, 2016)

Wowzaa it's perfect !


----------

